# Kitty 1 - 2yr old Tabby/White DSH



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Kitty is around 2yrs old. She doesnt like other cats at all so will need a new home without other cats. She likes a fuss and loves to go out so will need a home away from busy roads. Kitty has recently been vet checked and flea/wormed with Stronghold. If you are interested in giving Kitty a new home then please contact me. Thank you.

*
Ps, Sadly i am no longer a rescue after my hubby walked out
6 months ago. I am sad to be giving up rescueing and rehoming
but i don't have the means to continue but still have a few 
cats needing homes.*


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Kitty is still looking.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

A Lady from cats Protection came to collect Kitty this morning to get her vet checked as the vet from Blagreaves couldn't touch her or examine her when he was at my house seeing all the cats because she was aggressive with him.

I found that Kitty had a microchip and the lady from CP has just rang me to say they contacted the person who's details came up and Kitty had been missing since oct 2009 from Willington she came to me Jan 2010 picked up in Barrow. So kitty is back with her owner after a year apart and it turns out that Kitty was adopted by the lady from cats protection in 2007 what a fantastic ending for Kitty. xx &#9829; xx :thumbup1:


----------

